# Oil Pulling



## Batman2k7 (Jul 13, 2008)

Has anyone tried out this therapy? Its very cheap and very effective, my whole being feels better and much more clear after pulling oil for 15 minutes. I have noticed my mouth feels totally fresh, I sleep better, teeth are whiter, skin is not nearly as dry, clear sinuses, check it out:

http://www.earthclinic.com/Remedies/oil_pulling.html

http://curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=738

You might go through a gentle detox period though.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Does it matter what kind of oil you use or does it have to be sesame? I've read about this and it's worth a try..


----------

